# Renzo and Ryan Clip



## MJS (Apr 24, 2007)

Came across this clip of Renzo and Ryan in a no-gi rolling session!:ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes that is a good one!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 24, 2007)

How family should be


----------

